# Fussen to Innsbruck road



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello All,
We're off to Germany/Austria on Monday and after a couple of weeks we should be in the Fussen area. From there we want to get to Innsbruck. The shortest route looks to be the B179/B189 and then onto the E60/A12. Has anyone driven this route in a coachbuilt? Is the road narrow? Will we be holding on by our fingertips?

Any info appreciated.

Cheers
Chris

ps I now appreciate how good Google streetview is.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The 179/189 is a major road, called the "Fernpass" where it goes up high and bendy. The photo below was in January on a bad day with fresh snow loads of accidents and delays and they still kept it open. Absolutely no worries about using it, you only have a few steep sections with drop offs at the side but most is no worse than the photo, I can only think of one or two hairpins. 

The E60/A12 is a toll road so you will have to get a vignette or GoBox (if over 3.5t) if travelling on that. otherwise take the 171.

Have a good trip.

Kev


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Kev,
Thanks for your reply, just the info I needed. Not too worried about drops or hairpins just didn't want to be on a goat track.

That must have been a scary trip for you in January.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have you used Google Earth driving simulator

http://earth-api-samples.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/demos/drive-simulator/index.html

Just bung in the start and end place or GPS co-ords and it will drive the route for you. Gives you an idea of what its like. You can speed it up or slow it down or pause it and then have a look at whats around you.

Dont panic when you see the little van drive up the face of a mountain as it does this when there is a tunnel!


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Barry,
Thanks for the link. I don't know how this one passed me by. Good fun at 32x speed, don't think I'll be able to match it in real life though.
Isn't this site great. I ask a question and for a while no replies and then two right on the money. Excellent!

Thanks again

Chris


----------

